# Macros missing in Outlook



## clu3l3ss (Jan 7, 2016)

I had two macros previously saved in Outlook.  They were visible in the upper Developer Macros drop down as well as in the screen showing all macros.  Somehow they got deleted from both of those options and I can no longer get to the code to actually execute the macros.  Nor can i create new macros.  You should note though that if I click on VBA code, the code (module1 and clcmailmerge) is visible.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 8, 2016)

Check to see if Outlook is only starting in Safe Mode.  If that's what's happening, look at this page:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3114560


----------

